# New firmware coming shortly



## froyobaggins (Dec 5, 2011)

after hasseling verizon for 2 weeks and talking to tons of engineers and corporate, looks like we're getting an update to address some issues along with the 4g drop issue.



*Hess, John A ✆* [email protected] 
10:40 AM (0 minutes ago) 






*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]







[/background]​**[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]







[/background]​*to me 











*Corrected Issues:*
*1) * A software change was made to support the latest requirement for eHRPD to HRPD fallback
*2) * A software change was made to support the latest requirement for IPV6 in EHRPD
*3) * A software change was made to address an issue causing a audio screeching sound to be heard when users have an active application playing in the back ground and you receive and answer an incoming call
*4) * A software change was made to address an issue that was causing a continuous noise or notification tone to be heard that started during a phone power up and would not stop until you pulled down the status bar in some rare cases
*5) * A software change was made to the calculations used for determining what is displayed to better reflect the signal available.
*6) * A software change was made to address an issue causing the device to drop down to 3G service earlier then it should in some cases
*7) * A software change was made to address an issue causing devices to show no signal and roaming when a specific PRL file (I5103) is loaded on the device

John A. Hess 
Solutions Engineer - SoCal 
*Veri**z**on Wireless*
858-204-5257 mobile
[email protected]
Wireless Data Technical Support 24 Hour Helpline - 800.922.0204
For Online Support, please visit: <http://dts.vzw.com/>
*Ohan Filian* |*Manager, Marketing Operations*| Verizon Wireless 
(O) 949.286.6624* |* (M) 949-633-8030* |*15505 Sand Canyon Ave, E2, Irvine, CA 92618* |*


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Finally, this looks like it has a number of fixes that us Charge users have been waiting for. Hopefully, they don't take their sweet time getting this out to us!


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hopefully it fixed the problem I've been having with phone calls. I'll call someone, and after a few minutes, they can't hear me anymore, but i can still hear them.

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

I've also noticed the situation were after talking for a few minutes the other party cannot hear me. I have also noticed that occasionally the audio from the other end is very choppy.. and barely understandable. data drops still happen frequently as well however they seem to have lessened in frequency....I will soon be upgrading hopefully to the Galaxy S III but its still nice to see that there will be an update to correct these issue's. I'll be hanging on to the charge for awhile as a backup phone, but will likely sell it or trade it off eventually. Its been a nice ride but I can't wait for the S III sweetness...lol


----------



## Deafptl4ever (Jun 9, 2011)

This is so bogus. The website listed is bogus. The email goes to RootzWiki.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## froyobaggins (Dec 5, 2011)

Deafptl4ever said:


> This is so bogus. The website listed is bogus. The email goes to RootzWiki.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


you'll put your foot in your mouth when the firmware comes out. why would i bullshit about an email exchange with verizon?


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Deafptl4ever said:


> This is so bogus. The website listed is bogus. The email goes to RootzWiki.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1807333
Bow down.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## sbradley07 (Sep 10, 2011)

I just got hit with the update. Didn't accept it, of course.


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

froyobaggins said:


> after hasseling verizon for 2 weeks and talking to tons of engineers and corporate, looks like we're getting an update to address some issues along with the 4g drop issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand all this, is it good?

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------

